# python



## Lima (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello,

IÂ´m trying to install xorg but get the message 
	
	



```
python27-2.7.2_1 is marked as broken
```
 I tried pkg_add to install python but get the message 
	
	



```
could not fetch
```
 Being pretty new to FreeBSD I don't know what to do.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 14, 2011)

The rest of the "marked as broken" message should say why.

That would be due to PTH, so disable that.
`# cd /usr/ports/lang/python27`
`# make config`
Uncheck the PTH option.
`# make clean`

Then continue on with xorg.


----------



## Lima (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks that worked


----------

